# Bug out motor home



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I may have just scored one for free. Had mice in it but I can clean it


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Free is always good, but mice can chew just about anything to bits...look close for hidden damage.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mmszbi said:


> Free is always good, but mice can chew just about anything to bits...look close for hidden damage.


check the wiring harness, mice like to eat the insulation... idk why

I am SO jealous, good for you! :congrat:


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I figure it will take a lot of work to make it livable. But for free the generator alone makes the project worthwhile.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Well - lets see some pictures of this freebie ..


----------



## ICEMAN (Apr 14, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> check the wiring harness, mice like to eat the insulation... idk why
> 
> I am SO jealous, good for you! :congrat:


It's because rodent's teeth never stop growing, so theychew on things to keep them worn down. They happen to like things with a semihard texture such as wire insulation.


----------

